# Spieren & Gewrichten > Algemeen >  CT bilaterale TAGT

## Liesbet18

vandaag heb ik CT-scan bilaterale TAGT van mijn beiden knieen laten maken.
Heeft er dit toevallig nog al iemand laten doen? In de brief stond dat er na de meting een positieve TAGT-waarde van 1,5 cm bilateraal is.
Weet iemand wat dit juist betekent en hoe goed of slecht is dit?
Bedankt...

----------

